# Your Best Homemade Pizza Tips



## CanadianMeg (Feb 22, 2008)

I've read through a lot of the pizza threads already, but didn't find one like this so let me toss this out.

_What are your favourite little tips, tricks and notes for making homemade pizza? I want to hear what make it better._

Mine are
* add spices to the dough when I'm making it (usually basil and oregano) 
* brush the whole crust with olive oil for a bit more flavour/better cooking before adding sauce and toppings
* use a preheated pizza stone


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> I've read through a lot of the pizza threads already, but didn't find one like this so let me toss this out.
> 
> _What are your favourite little tips, tricks and notes for making homemade pizza? I want to hear what make it better._
> 
> ...


 
hey , that is what I do too !


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> I've read through a lot of the pizza threads already, but didn't find one like this so let me toss this out.
> 
> _What are your favourite little tips, tricks and notes for making homemade pizza? I want to hear what make it better._



Bake the crust for 8-10 minutes before topping and baking again. If I don't do this, the crust ends up damp and "doughy."


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 22, 2008)

Cook it on the grill


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 22, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> Cook it on the grill


 
I've never done that, but maybe this summer. Do you set it right on the grill or do you use a special pan? Give me the basics.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 22, 2008)

I need to start making my own, too.  Any good dough recipes?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I need to start making my own, too.  Any good dough recipes?



I'm going to try this one this weekend: 
No Knead Pizza Dough: Pear and Gorgonzola Flatbread with Baby Arugula and Shaved Parmesan 
http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2008/...th-baby-arugula-and-shaved-parmesan/#more-274

And I want to try this pizza sauce with it: Janet Is Hungry: Calzone with Chicken and Artichoke


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 22, 2008)

the Dough, the Dough, the Dough!
get that right and the correct cheese you Laughing! it`s all plain sailing after that 

the construction is really just a matter of preferences in all honesty, I pref to put the Drier things (anchovies, pepperoni, mixed meats, spices) Under the cheese and the moist things (peppers onions olives tomato pineapple etc..) on the Top of the cheese.

be generous with the Oregano also


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm going to try this one this weekend:
> No Knead Pizza Dough: Pear and Gorgonzola Flatbread with Baby Arugula and Shaved Parmesan
> http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2008/...th-baby-arugula-and-shaved-parmesan/#more-274
> 
> And I want to try this pizza sauce with it: Janet Is Hungry: Calzone with Chicken and Artichoke


 
I'm going to try the no knead pizza dough.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm going to try this one this weekend:
> No Knead Pizza Dough: Pear and Gorgonzola Flatbread with Baby Arugula and Shaved Parmesan
> http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2008/...th-baby-arugula-and-shaved-parmesan/#more-274
> 
> I just made the dough , now waiting for the rising.  Dough should be ready around 4 pm.  I may make flatbread pizza instead of round pizza for a change, not sure yet what I will use for toppings.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> GotGarlic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try this one this weekend:
> ...



Let us know how you like it. When I make focaccia, I like to put olive oil, Parmesan cheese and rosemary on it, bake about 8 minutes, then top with marinated artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers and bake until browned. Mmmm, I'm talking myself into something for dinner on Sunday


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 22, 2008)

oh yeah, and if you can get those non-stick pizza tins with the little holes in the bottom, that helps plenty too


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> oh yeah, and if you can get those non-stick pizza tins with the little holes in the bottom, that helps plenty too


I do have that  as well as a baking stone and that long handled thing , ugh the name escapes me at the moment


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Let us know how you like it. When I make focaccia, I like to put olive oil, Parmesan cheese and rosemary on it, bake about 8 minutes, then top with marinated artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers and bake until browned. Mmmm, I'm talking myself into something for dinner on Sunday


 
yummy! I have different cheeses I may use, Asagio, Fontinella, Mozzarella, Parmesan, Muenster, Provolone, not sure which ones or what  So many choices !  I think I have a jar of roasted peppers and jar of mushrooms.  I want to use what I have on hand, not sure if I have the artichokes , too lazy to get up and look right now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I do have that  as well as a baking stone and that long handled thing , ugh the name escapes me at the moment



It's a pizza peel


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 22, 2008)

I want a pizza peel; just haven't gone out seriously looking to price it out. 

Keep the tips coming!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> It's a pizza peel


 
Right that is it !  I could not remember !


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

I use corn meal instead of flour for rolling out the dough for pizza, less flour taste.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 22, 2008)

When I do make my own dough, I like to split the liquid...half water the other half V-8.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> yummy! I have different cheeses I may use, Asagio, Fontinella, Mozzarella, Parmesan, Muenster, Provolone, not sure which ones or what  So many choices ! I think I have a jar of roasted peppers and jar of mushrooms. I want to use what I have on hand, not sure if I have the artichokes , too lazy to get up and look right now.


 
Post a picture when you're done. It sounds great!
Maybe just the inspiration I need to start making my own.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

And if I start having a pizza night like YT.... maybe I'll get me one of these!


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 22, 2008)

Use sliced fresh Mozzarella!!!!!

I find I really like making Boboli pizzas.. 

Jar of pizza sauce.. spread on the Boboli, lay on a layer of sliced fresh mozzarella, lay your meats and veggies on top(pepperoni, ham, bacon, fresh spinach, red onion, thin sliced mushrooms) sprinkle with a little fresh diced garlic and over the top, fresh grated Parmesan and Romano cheese..   

Pop in a hot oven until the top is browned a bit and the cheese is melty..


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> I've never done that, but maybe this summer. Do you set it right on the grill or do you use a special pan? Give me the basics.


Yep you put the dough right on the grill. Grill the first side, then flip it and add your toppings. Make sure to keep the cover closed.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 22, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm going to try this one this weekend:
> No Knead Pizza Dough: Pear and Gorgonzola Flatbread with Baby Arugula and Shaved Parmesan
> http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2008/...th-baby-arugula-and-shaved-parmesan/#more-274


 
I have used this recipe several times and it has markedly improved my pizzas.  In place of the 6 1/2 cups all purpose flour, I use 5 cups KA Traditional whole wheat and 1 cup unbleached flour.  The crust is terrific.  I highly recommend this recipe.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 22, 2008)

imho.... you don't need fresh mozzarella. you don't need ANY mozzarella, or any cheese at all to have great pizza.

Make sure your oven is well heated before you put anything in it.  any time, not just pizza.  I use a 425 degree F oven for pizza.  I use a cookie sheet (flat pan, no sides) and a piece of parchment, oiled. then the dough.  spread as thin as possible. (Pan pizza is a whole nother story, we're talking thin crust, here.)

don't put too much on top.  try just tomatoes, garlic, some herbs, salt and pepper, and great olive oil.  see how good that is!

Pizza was always meant to be simple, peasant food.  If you want sausage on your pizza, probably it's best to pre-cook it. Otherwise you will have to cook the pizza too long and the crust will be dried out and maybe burnt.

I learned to make Pizza when I was 10 from my girl scout leader who came from Palermo.  we always use anchovies.  I think that's Sicilian, but I just think it's good.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> imho.... you don't need fresh mozzarella. you don't need ANY mozzarella, or any cheese at all to have great pizza.
> 
> Make sure your oven is well heated before you put anything in it.  any time, not just pizza.  I use a 425 degree F oven for pizza.  I use a cookie sheet (flat pan, no sides) and a piece of parchment, oiled. then the dough.  spread as thin as possible. (Pan pizza is a whole nother story, we're talking thin crust, here.)
> 
> ...




No CHEESE, Blasphemy I say!!!!!  LOL....


----------



## Clienta (Feb 23, 2008)

My favorite pizza is mushroom, hot Italian sausage & pepperoni. I always cook the sausage, set it aside then cook the mushrooms in the sausage drippings. And quickly nuke or toaster oven the pepperoni & pat dry. Then put all the toppings on your assembled pizza & bake. The mushrooms have great flavor & the sausage & pepperoni don't make the pizza greasy. Yum!


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree that it's all about the dough!  Sprinkle pizza peel liberally with corn meal ... build pizza right on pizza peel and shake it onto hot stone in oven (leave stone right on oven rack).  I recommend preheating stone after oven has come to temp, all while you are putting pizza together.  

I saw a pizza peel online (can't remember where) that had a folding handle.  My wood peel is a bear to store, so I thought that was brilliant. 

p.s.  when I'm not home, DH likes to use Pillsbury Italian bread dough (yes, in the tube).  It can be hard to find, but is much better than their pizza dough.  In fact, the French bread dough makes a better crust than the pizza dough does.  Before you turn your nose up, try it.  Decent alternative for non-cooks!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> I agree that it's all about the dough! Sprinkle pizza peel liberally with corn meal ... build pizza right on pizza peel and shake it onto hot stone in oven (leave stone right on oven rack). I recommend preheating stone after oven has come to temp, all while you are putting pizza together.
> 
> I saw a pizza peel online (can't remember where) that had a folding handle. My wood peel is a bear to store, so I thought that was brilliant.
> 
> p.s. when I'm not home, DH likes to use Pillsbury Italian bread dough (yes, in the tube). It can be hard to find, but is much better than their pizza dough. In fact, the French bread dough makes a better crust than the pizza dough does. Before you turn your nose up, try it. Decent alternative for non-cooks!!


 
hey whatever works ! I would try that Pillsbury if I could find it. thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

*photo of my flatbread*

Here's my result of this morning's work.  Toppings are smoked ham, mozzarella cheese, Fontinella cheese and Romano cheese and Italian spices.  It was very tasty. Hubby enjoyed the bread.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

*stuffed crust pizza*

I had some no knead dough left so I decided to make stuffed crust pizza
with the Italian sausage I ground and made this morning that has peppers and onions in it and topped with Mozzarella cheese and red peppers. I had added Italian seasonings to the dough yesterday.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I had some no knead dough left so I decided to make stuffed crust pizza
> with the Italian sausage I ground and made this morning that has peppers and onions in it and topped with Mozzarella cheese and red peppers. I had added Italian seasonings to the dough yesterday.


I'm sold, LadyCook! Your pizza and your flatbread look divine! I've never made pizza from scratch but I will tomorrow. I sure hope it turns out half as good as yours.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm sold, LadyCook! Your pizza and your flatbread look divine! I've never made pizza from scratch but I will tomorrow. I sure hope it turns out half as good as yours.


 
It was very easy to make. Have fun with it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 23, 2008)

I love a good pizza can't get one here I can make a decent dough and have tried many sauces have not been happy with store bought or home made recipes. I don't like a sweet or overly spiced sauce. Oh, and you can use an edgeless cookie sheet or an upside down cookie sheet as a peel at home.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh dear, ladycook, that looks inviting!


----------



## Douzer77 (Feb 24, 2008)

Deffo going to try no knead dough, have a 6 yr old who loves pizza and he'd get a great kick out of helping me make it!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I found two wonderful metal pizza pans in the UK---they're the Prestige brand, have holes, sturdy, and non-stick.  I love pizza stones but they are too much weight for my suitcase and we're only allowed 20kilos and ONE bag on the local airlines which we fly a lot.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 24, 2008)

Douzer77 said:


> Deffo going to try no knead dough, have a 6 yr old who loves pizza and he'd get a great kick out of helping me make it!


 
Even a 4 yr. old can do it  
http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2007/09/10/no-knead-bread-revisited/


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 24, 2008)

Cute story ... thanks for the link LadyCook, I've bookmarked it and will be trying it this week, methinks!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 1, 2008)

Those pies look awesome! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## periwinkle (Mar 16, 2008)

I've recently started making my own pizza (easily beats the grease-loaded pizza that is delivery). I use half white wheat flour and half regular flour, since it makes me feel like I'm eating a little healthier. 

A big difference I noticed for me was when I started making my sauces with organic tomatoes, which tasted so much better! I add some red pepper flakes and crushed garlic, salt and pepper to the sauce and it tastes so good! I also use feta as my cheese on top, since I love feta.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 17, 2008)

Few pizzas in Italy have "sauce" on them.  Tomatoes, yes, but not "sauce."  Especially as we get into fresh tomato season, some of you might like to try that alternative. We find the flavor fresher, and the whole thing, whatever else we put on the pizza, "lighter," somehow.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd be interested in a tried and true quick dough that I can throw together on a weeknight without the fuss of rising and stretching.  Anybody?  I have one calling for semolina, but my inferior grocery didn't have that last available.   Grrrr.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 17, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> I'd be interested in a tried and true quick dough that I can throw together on a weeknight without the fuss of rising and stretching. Anybody? I have one calling for semolina, but my inferior grocery didn't have that last available. Grrrr.


I've used the Artisan bread recipe for pizza dough. When I make the batch for bread dough, it makes 4 loaves of bread, I take one grapefruit sized piece of dough and use that , and refrigerate the rest of the dough for either bread or pizza.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 17, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I've used the Artisan bread recipe for pizza dough. When I make the batch for bread dough, it makes 4 loaves of bread, I take one grapefruit sized piece of dough and use that , and refrigerate the rest of the dough for either bread or pizza.


 
I've also used this recipe which has only a 15 min. rise time : 
one package yeast, one cup water, one tablespoon of oil and 2 1/2 cup All purpose flour. 
preheat oven 400-450 degrees. If you have a baking stone use that for the pizza.

In a bowl, mix one package of yeast in warm water, until dissolved. Then add oil and flour until it forms a ball of dough.  Cover the bowl with a towel, place in warm spot for 15 min, until it rises. After it rises, spread the dough on a pizza pan, or whatever you use for pizza, add toppings, bake for about 15 min or more , until cheese melts if using cheese.  You may have to use less baking time if using the stone.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 17, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> I'd be interested in a tried and true quick dough that I can throw together on a weeknight without the fuss of rising and stretching. Anybody? I have one calling for semolina, but my inferior grocery didn't have that last available. Grrrr.


 
no rise pizza dough
No Rise Pizza Dough Recipe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 17, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> I'd be interested in a tried and true quick dough that I can throw together on a weeknight without the fuss of rising and stretching. Anybody? I have one calling for semolina, but my inferior grocery didn't have that last available. Grrrr.


 
Here's one that doesn't require yeast


Easy Pizza Crusts.com-nypc


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks LadyCook, you are a great resource today!  I will look into these and post more tonight after work.  I appreciate all the responses!


----------



## Caine (Mar 17, 2008)

Best pizza tip, ever. Place ALL the toppings on the pizza BEFORE you put the cheese on. That way, you're not chasing your topping(s) off the table, onto the floor, out the door, across the garden, and under a bush every time you take a bite!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, Caine, that's how you work off the calories!!


----------

